# AIO für i9-9900KS



## shredx (1. Februar 2020)

*AIO für i9-9900KS*

Hi leute.

Ich versuche gerade für mein Projekt einen passenden AIO zu finden.

Mein Ziel ist das Setup so kompakt und leise wie möglich zu machen. Deshalb setze ich auf ein miniITX Board und folgendes Gehäuse: Sharkoon - QB ONE

Mit meinen alten i5-8700k und Noctua NH-U9S lief alles stabil auf 4.8GHz (OC)

Der i9-9900KS ist bekanntlich ein Hitzkopf und eher schwer zu bändigen. Vorallem, weil er standardmäßig mit 5GHz taktet. Damit er in meinen kleinen Gehäuse und dem Noctua lüfter nicht überhitzt, muss er auf 4.8GHz untertaktet werden und die Spannungen ebenfalls runtergeschraubt werden. 

Da ich keinen Platz für einen gröeren Kühlkörper habe, jedoch Platz für eine AIO, würde ich es gerne damit versuchen.

Da Lautstärke ebenfalls wichtig für mich ist,und ich die Luftkülung sehr genossen habe, stehe ich hier vor einer kleinen Herausforderung.

In der derzeitigen Auswahl stehen folgende AIOs:
 - Corsair H100iv2
 - beQuiet! SilentLoop 240
 - Eisbaer 240

Wichtig wäre mir natürlich die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke der Pumpe. Lüfter kann man ja Tauschen.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: AIO für i9-9900KS*

Ich würde den letzten PCGH Testsieger nehmen: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 ab €'*'69,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

-leiser
-kühler
-günstiger


----------



## tigra456 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: AIO für i9-9900KS*

Hello.

Also ich stimme zu, dass du mindestens eine 240er nehmen solltest.
Wenn dus unter bekommst sogar ne 280er.

Ich habe ne Custom 280er und werde beim neuen System im Frühjahr 240/280 AIO nehmen aber ich will keine Pumpe die mich nervt (vom Sound her).
Meine bisherigen Kandidaten. (Suche immer nach neuen Tests um es weiter einzugrenzen)

Wichtig ist die Regelbarkeit der Pumpe (nur so besteht die Changse, dass man sie im Idle leise bekommt)

240
NZXT Kraken X53 ab €' '129,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Hydro Series iCUE H100i RGB Pro XT ab €' '129,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Strix LC 240 ab €' '149,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Ryuo 240 ab €' '169,52 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



280

NZXT Kraken X63 ab €' '149,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/nzxt-kraken-z63-rl-krz63-01-a2216232.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/corsair-hydro-s...t-cw-9060044-ww-a2204166.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## shredx (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: AIO für i9-9900KS*

Die Arctic sieht echt sehr vielversprechend aus. Werde die mal Testen und Berichten!


----------



## shredx (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: AIO für i9-9900KS*

Also die Arctic AIO wurde nun eingebaut und bereits ordentlich getestet.
Der CPU Läuft nun auf 5Ghz stabil auf 85°. Genau so soll es sein. Veieln Dank für die Empfehlung!

Hier noch ein Bild vom einbau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

